# Looking for a EF 70-200 IS USM II. Used is fine. Ideas?



## beckstoy (Aug 10, 2012)

I'm dying to get this lens. Any leads/ideas/wisdom on how/where to get one? Good Condition (used) would be okay. I'm shooting on the 5DM3 and I understand this lens SINGS on this body!

I've looked on various rental sites to buy their old rentals, and for the amount of usage those lenses get, they're only knocking off about $100 dollars from a new one. I'd rather just spend the extra $.

Any ideas would be appreciated. THX!


----------



## keithfullermusic (Aug 10, 2012)

If you're only getting $100 off, then get a new one without question.

I got a used 100-400 from lensrentals.com, but it was significantly cheaper and in great condition. But if it's only a tiny discount, then why give up the new one? And you'll get a warranty with a new one.


----------



## Razor2012 (Aug 10, 2012)

beckstoy said:


> I'm dying to get this lens. Any leads/ideas/wisdom on how/where to get one? Good Condition (used) would be okay. I'm shooting on the 5DM3 and I understand this lens SINGS on this body!
> 
> I've looked on various rental sites to buy their old rentals, and for the amount of usage those lenses get, they're only knocking off about $100 dollars from a new one. I'd rather just spend the extra $.
> 
> Any ideas would be appreciated. THX!



Have you checked eBay? There are alot of reputable sellers on there and you are protected by PayPal.


----------



## KyleSTL (Aug 10, 2012)

Used from Lensrentals - $1825
http://www.lensrentals.com/buy/canon/canon-70-200mm-f2.8l-is-ii-serial-number-143051

And if you've read any of Roger Cicala's articles, you know how extensively it is tested before listing for sale. I have been very happy with my 85mm f/1.8 USM I bought from them (in 7/10 condition). Jump on that before anyone else notices.


----------



## picturesbyme (Aug 10, 2012)

A few weeks ago newegg sold brand new ones for $1999.00


----------



## K-amps (Aug 10, 2012)

Get new ones for $2k if you can. Why get used for a couple of hundred less, unless it is 300-400 less, but then you wont find one in decent condition. Also think about resale. If you resell a second owner item, especially a rental item, you will not get a decent return, where as a $2k new one might even sell ove rthe 2k price used.

Wait for the holiday season.... BH or Adorama will give you one for $1999!


----------



## eskoeunmo (Aug 10, 2012)

beckstoy said:


> I'm dying to get this lens. Any leads/ideas/wisdom on how/where to get one? Good Condition (used) would be okay. I'm shooting on the 5DM3 and I understand this lens SINGS on this body!
> 
> I've looked on various rental sites to buy their old rentals, and for the amount of usage those lenses get, they're only knocking off about $100 dollars from a new one. I'd rather just spend the extra $.
> 
> Any ideas would be appreciated. THX!



Where are you from? I'm selling mines for $1900 Boston area, check it out on Boston's craigslist. People have been scamming and lowballing me for the past month. I rarely use it and bought it new from amazon a year ago. Its like new condition, reply if your interested and close to Boston lol.


----------



## Menace (Aug 11, 2012)

Invest in a new one if the difference in cost in couple of hundred bucks - you'll have warranty etc too. Mine hasn't come off my camera since I bought it new recently from our friendly local dealer


----------



## justsomedude (Aug 11, 2012)

For long lenses, always check over at the Sports Shooters classifieds: http://www.sportsshooter.com/classifieds.html

Its membership is by invite/referral only, so most of the sellers on there are pretty reputable. I bought a 70-200 classic on there last year, and when I asked about its condition he offered to send it to Canon Irvine for a check before he shipped it to me. Turns out it needed a focusing ring replaced... it was out of warranty but he covered the cost himself (totally honored the original price) and even included the Canon repair receipt when he shipped it.

That's my only experience with SS so far, but it was a damn good one.


----------



## Rockets95 (Aug 11, 2012)

Try www.FredMiranda.com - I've purchased and sold a few items there. No eBay fees. There is a rating system for buyers and sellers so you can get an idea about a seller's reputation. Also POTN - www.photography-on-the.net - a site only for Canon people.


----------



## applecider (Aug 11, 2012)

In stock now at canon refurbished at pacific time 5:45 PM.
http://shop.usa.canon.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/subCategory_10051_10051_-1_22751#
I'd move fast as it rarely stays in stock for long.


----------



## K-amps (Aug 15, 2012)

applecider said:


> In stock now at canon refurbished at pacific time 5:45 PM.
> http://shop.usa.canon.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/subCategory_10051_10051_-1_22751#
> I'd move fast as it rarely stays in stock for long.



It is sold! Also that $1999 price is what sometimes BH sells new for. When you factor in sales Tax, you get the new one cheaper than a refurb unit (till the time you have to pay the taxes).


----------



## Dylan777 (Aug 15, 2012)

Got mine BRAND NEW for $1974 + FREE shipping from BH last Nov 2011. I'm not sure if you can get a used one for this price. 

http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=2262.0

If you not in the hurry, wait for end of the year. Hope they will have something good.


----------



## KyleSTL (Aug 16, 2012)

K-amps said:


> Also think about resale. If you resell a second owner item, especially a rental item, you will not get a decent return, where as a $2k new one might even sell ove rthe 2k price used.



Is there any evidence that selling a lens second-hand will get significantly less upon sale than being the original owner (especially on sights like eBay, face-to-face may be a different story)? Either way the buyer has no warrantee (unless the receipt is provided and it is within the first year of ownership). Buying a lens like this is a long-term investment, and ownership will likely be 5+ years, in which case does it really matter if it's first hand or second owner. If you were in the market for a used 2.8 IS I version, would you expect to pay significantly more for one from the original owner? I think a particular buyer may be willing to pay more for a first-owner lens, but as a seller, I'm not sure you will get much more than the market average for a given model/condition.


----------



## Random Orbits (Aug 16, 2012)

KyleSTL said:


> K-amps said:
> 
> 
> > Also think about resale. If you resell a second owner item, especially a rental item, you will not get a decent return, where as a $2k new one might even sell ove rthe 2k price used.
> ...



I don't think so -- it doesn't affect how I buy used lenses. I look at cosmetic condition and age of lens assuming I can't test it myself before buying (i.e. Ebay).


----------



## K-amps (Aug 16, 2012)

On ebay you cannot test the lens you bought unless there was a pre-agreed return policy, in which case you pay 2 way shipping in some cases.

Multiple owners may denote not a very good copy (not sharp) even if the body looks like new. People usually get rid of bad copies on ebay. 

As a buyer, I try and avoid them if I have choices.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Aug 16, 2012)

I'd only buy used from Canon where I have return rights, and then only when they have a 15% off sale.
One trip to Canon for adjustment or repair of a used lens will end up costing you more than a new one, and there can be intermittent issues that do not show up for a few weeks, or decentering is common in zooms.
Unless you can save $400 or more, its likely not a good deal.


----------



## charlesa (Aug 16, 2012)

Good luck, not many would sell that lens second-hand. If they do, they are either borderline insane or getting out of photography


----------

